# Best Reproduction Tire for 1942 G519 Huffman



## Michael Boyd (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi, 
What is the best reproduction tires and tubes to get that will look fairly period correct on a 1942 G519 Huffman bicycle. 
Also, who is a good source for these?
Thanks, Mike


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 21, 2019)

The _only _choice.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/u...pping-all-black-tire.53663/page-5#post-862555


----------



## Bozman (Aug 21, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> The _only _choice.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/u...pping-all-black-tire.53663/page-5#post-862555



What he said. The only tires I've put on my G519s and M306s. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomato John (Aug 21, 2019)

Ditto for me too .......


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 22, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^^^ yup


----------



## blackcat (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello;
Originally, the G519 are mounted with "U.S. ROYAL MASTER CENTIPEDE GRIP" (photos courtesy @izee2 )









The "U.S. ROYAL CHAIN" are superb but not me who am French it is not possible: buy, shipping and customs multiplied by X bikes...

So, i opted for tires that looked like  "GOODYEAR AIRWHELL G3" , (the ones that appeared in the 30's), for 20 USD each .



I would  love to have a pair of "CENTIPEDE GRIP", but hey, one day maybe...
Regards;
Serge


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 22, 2019)

I have a used set of Centipede grips if you can use them PM me
or bobcycles@aol.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 4, 2019)

@Jesse McCauley has a Centipede grip for those in need.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 5, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> @Jesse McCauley has a Centipede grip for those in need.




Thanks bud- 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

